# Heater not working



## urimar (Feb 14, 2015)

First it was the temperature control solenoid, the heat or air conditioner only worked on #4, so I replaced the solenoid and everything was fine for a while. All of the sudden everything started to happen again, but this time after working only on #4 for a while the blower just stop working. It has been fun, no heat and temperatures below zero.
I finally got to check the system and found a burn fuse, I replaced it and got it to work, it lasted a few minutes, as soon as I set the heat on #4 it blew the fuse again. I tried the same thing twice more and the same thing happened.

Any ideas?? what could be causing the fuses to get burned??

Thank you


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

urimar said:


> First it was the temperature control solenoid, the heat or air conditioner only worked on #4, so I replaced the solenoid and everything was fine for a while. All of the sudden everything started to happen again, but this time after working only on #4 for a while the blower just stop working. It has been fun, no heat and temperatures below zero.
> I finally got to check the system and found a burn fuse, I replaced it and got it to work, it lasted a few minutes, as soon as I set the heat on #4 it blew the fuse again. I tried the same thing twice more and the same thing happened.
> 
> Any ideas?? what could be causing the fuses to get burned??
> ...


Sounds like it may have a short in the Fan Speed Switch, or some place in that circuit.

It's alway's helpful to add information in your signature, about your Truck, such as Year, Model, etc.


----------



## urimar (Feb 14, 2015)

2007 NISSAN FRONTIER SE V6 MT 4WD 
I guess it will help to let you guys know the car I'm having the problem with.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

under the hood there should be a relay box, pass side, check the blower relay, it may have a number stamped on it like 25230-79963 (7996A)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would say the most likely culprit is the heater blower motor is drawing too much amperage. Try unplugging the blower motor and setting the switch to #4. If it doesn't blow, chances are the blower motor needs to be replaced. If it still blows, the short is elsewhere in the circuit.


----------

